# What kind of AMF is this !



## Ohioguy (Apr 8, 2009)

Picked this up today not sure of the model its a AMF but not sure on year.Can you all help me out thanks.






http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3324/3424399907_a13d121146.jpg?v=0


----------



## azhearseguy (Apr 8, 2009)

it's an  avenger 5


----------



## Ohioguy (Apr 9, 2009)

*Serial #*

Does anyone know where there located on the bike.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ohioguy, I think I found out how to identify dates and where. I'll post it the General Discussion forum.


----------

